# Enter the drawing to win a set of these.....



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

RD Sport has graciously put a complete set of their super premium
C4 forged alloys on the table in support of our charity drawing...

Be sure to purchase lots of tickets at the event!

Thank you Federico...

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Unfortunately, Cutter Motors employees are not allowed to enter this drawing... :-((( I want 'em!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

All of our Bimmerfest vendors will be donating merchandise
which will be included in our drawing to benefit charity.

:thumbup: 


I will post more specific details very shortly.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Does one need to be present to purchase tickets:dunno: 

Or where you considering a little magic (paypal perhaps) purchase option for some of the distant Fest members:hi: At a minimum I think the mod squad should be allowed to purchase a few :bigpimp: :bow: :bow:


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

Jon,
could we get a ballpark idea of the ticket prices?
those rims are aweome. id love to get them.
ill start wishing on my lucky star...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BlackCell said:


> *Jon,
> could we get a ballpark idea of the ticket prices?
> those rims are aweome. id love to get them.
> ill start wishing on my lucky star...  *


We haven't totally decided that yet ~+/- $10/ticket?
:dunno:

We'll have lots of goodies for our drawing.

Those wheels have a retail value of approx. $4K!


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

nice..!!! but the winning chances are slim because too many enthusiasts are attending

how about some 1:24 car models too?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *
> 
> how about some 1:24 car models too?*


Vincent is donating a pair of 1/18 BMW models
for the drawing...

How did you know Jesse?


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Vincent is donating a pair of 1/18 BMW models
> for the drawing...
> 
> How did you know Jesse? *


i didn't know..

it was just a suggestion


----------

